# GTA 3



## twiz0r (Oct 15, 2011)

GTA will not run for me. On initial start up I was able to download the files. Sometime after it finished I looked at my phone and it was closed.

When I open it now it brings up a black screen and then closes right away.

What can I do?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## JustinD2473 (Aug 28, 2011)

go to SETTINGS > APPS > find GTA in your apps list > CLEAR DATA

then try opening it again


----------



## Soulja556 (Oct 30, 2011)

Same problem here... Very frustrating... Tried switching kernels and settings, tried uninstalls and re-downloads. Tried data clears. Just can't get it to go.

Aokp M3 + Franco 15.2

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## T_Yamamoto (Feb 2, 2012)

It doesn't like to run on AOKP. 
I don't know why


----------



## allcity187 (Aug 1, 2011)

Gta3 works great on my phone, I got rootzboat v6. 1 with lean kernel.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## malpracti (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm on AOKP M3 stock kernel and it's running fine for me.


----------



## MikereDD (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm on AOKP M3 and GTA3 runs fine as does NFS Hot Pursuit


----------



## T_Yamamoto (Feb 2, 2012)

MikereDD said:


> I'm on AOKP M3 and GTA3 runs fine as does NFS Hot Pursuit


Could it be the kernel?


----------



## twiz0r (Oct 15, 2011)

Probably is because of francisco's kernel? Next time I flash I won't use it and try

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MikereDD (Jun 6, 2011)

T_Yamamoto said:


> Could it be the kernel?


Im using franco kernel


----------



## bawb3 (Nov 20, 2011)

What about LCD density?


----------



## T_Yamamoto (Feb 2, 2012)

I don't think gta likes Franco's try something else ans try


----------



## MikereDD (Jun 6, 2011)

Try reinstalling the game.
I just had similar issue after flashing a rom update and using titanium backup to restore game and data.
Its working with both IMO and Franco kernels on rootzboat v8

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## GrandMasterB (Jan 24, 2012)

I had this problem once on AOKP, just uninstalled then re install the game. Didn't even have to re download all the data again because it was still saved on my "sdcard"


----------



## cantcurecancer (Jul 30, 2011)

bawb3 said:


> What about LCD density?


This is probably it.

Changing your LCD density essentially makes your phone a different device as far as apps are concerned. Try it: change your lcd density to 280 or something minor, then go into your "My Apps" list in the market and click on some of your apps. A lot of them will say "Incompatible with your device". Some of you may not realize it, but a lot of your apps will not receive updates because they see your device as a different device.


----------



## twiz0r (Oct 15, 2011)

It's because of the kernel. This stinks. Wonder why.

Same result with lean kernel also. Weird

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## quarterinchkilla (Sep 28, 2011)

Im not sure if someone has answered this but when switching between roms is there anyway to keep current progress of the game? Im a flashaholic but finally made it to the second island, flashed bamf 1.1 and lost it but i have a nandroid with current progress. Please help!


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

BAMF with faux's kernel. Absolutely zero issues

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## quarterinchkilla (Sep 28, 2011)

I have zero problems running the game. My question is how to I transfer the progress in the game to a different rom?


----------



## GrandMasterB (Jan 24, 2012)

quarterinchkilla said:


> I have zero problems running the game. My question is how to I transfer the progress in the game to a different rom?


I use Titanium Backup for everything. Its a long time favorite.


----------



## quarterinchkilla (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm not sure how often you've done that but it doesn't always work. Sometimes it'll restore the app but make you reinstall the " extras"and you have to start the game all over.

Is it possible to backup the save file within android/data? Using root explorer or something similar.


----------



## robtyler178 (Jun 25, 2011)

Happened to me a few times as well. I copied the com.rockstar.gta3 folder in sdcard/Android/data to my computer. Then if it gets erased just copy that folder back to Android/data then restore app+data.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Anton2009 (Jan 24, 2012)

Perhaps GPU rendering (in developer settings) is the culprit... try to leave that unchecked.


----------



## GrandMasterB (Jan 24, 2012)

quarterinchkilla said:


> I'm not sure how often you've done that but it doesn't always work. Sometimes it'll restore the app but make you reinstall the " extras"and you have to start the game all over.
> 
> Is it possible to backup the save file within android/data? Using root explorer or something similar.


I flash a new ROM average of every other day and its never been a problem. Granted I don't play GTA that often but I have never had to re download the data or lost my progress with the exception of the 2 times I have purposely wiped my card and started from scratch to free up room.

Try what robtyler said? I always keep my entire card backed up to my laptop , minus the media.


----------



## quarterinchkilla (Sep 28, 2011)

cool thanks guys!


----------

